
Proplets: Devices for Controlling Property - lordmax
https://nakamotoinstitute.org/proplets-devices-for-controlling-property/
======
PaulHoule
That is like an OnStar car from GM. There is a cell phone and GPS wired to the
ECU. It is good for safety but I know a woman who had it call the police when
she rolled her Escalade while heavily intoxicated. If you don't make the
payments they could turn the car off or open the door and start the engine
remotely for the repo man.

Those services don't work for you directly, but you can disconnect the cell
phone antenna and hope it never times out.

